# Wildland EMT/Crew EMT



## Virgil (May 29, 2020)

Hey guys, so I’ve started working on a Wildland Type II crew and there are a few EMT’s here but I am the only one currently working and using my skills. I really enjoy learning about austere medicine and prolonged field care. 

How do I prepare best to serve as a crew EMT on a fire? Is getting a Fireline EMT cert worth it? What about packing an aid bag? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ensihoitaja (May 29, 2020)

There's really not a separate fireline EMT cert. If you have your FFT2 and EMT, you can get EMTF on your red card.

 I regularly go out as an EMPF, but it's been a long time since wildland was my full-time job. Bearing that in mind,  the crew EMT role is secondary to the firefighting role, they'll generally expect you to handle minor stuff and handle the initial care of bigger stuff. They should provide you with medical gear. The extent of that varies by forest/district, I know that some have established medical control and carry oxygen.


----------



## CALEMT (May 30, 2020)

Ah a deuce crew. Are you working as a EMPF or are you just a firefighter that also happens to be an EMT?


----------



## Virgil (Jun 25, 2020)

Ensihoitaja said:


> There's really not a separate fireline EMT cert. If you have your FFT2 and EMT, you can get EMTF on your red card.
> 
> I regularly go out as an EMPF, but it's been a long time since wildland was my full-time job. Bearing that in mind,  the crew EMT role is secondary to the firefighting role, they'll generally expect you to handle minor stuff and handle the initial care of bigger stuff. They should provide you with medical gear. The extent of that varies by forest/district, I know that some have established medical control and carry oxygen.



That is understandable. I bought the NOLS Wilderness EMS module textbook and have been just brushing up, it’s a good read. 



CALEMT said:


> Ah a deuce crew. Are you working as a EMPF or are you just a firefighter that also happens to be an EMT?



Just a rookie who also happens to have my EMT cert. First season, and only a year of experience working on a rig, but I just want to be as prepared and well versed as I can be. It is a ton of fun getting rocked on PT hikes. I’ve also learned smoke is not fun getting in your eyes and lungs


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2020)

I can't speak for every department/ agency out there, but unless you have S-223 you won't be working as a line EMT/medic. 

With it being your first season you'll notice that on large campaign fires there will be line medics and EMT's assigned to each division and branch. Their primary function is line personnel, your primary function is to cut line/ punch in hose... suppression efforts. I'm a paramedic and I don't have S-223, with that said I do carry a small boo boo kit. Very minimalistic, some 4x4's, bandaids, Israeli bandage, tourniquet on my pack. I've had and know people that have had close calls with chainsaws. I also know people that have almost cut toes off with Pulaski's. I'll control bleeding, but leave everything else to the assigned line medics once they arrive.


----------

